# Arnie 16 yr old tiel



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

I am getting a 16 year old tiel that some lady claims she can't keep and its very heartbreaking she is giving him up at a ripe old age! 















Also he comes with tiny cage that i will be getting rid of and giving him bigger cage to live his life out in!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Yay thats good news


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

I really don't want any more tiels but couldn't pass him up!


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

hey thats the size of cage my 10day old rat lived in until i got her a friend (the rat i saved from being snake food)


----------



## Eileen (Mar 11, 2011)

Wow....I still can't believe how many people put tiels in parakeet cages. 

It looks like Arnie hit the jackpot. It sounds like he is getting a better cage and a better home.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

If they make these cages alot bigger 
I think they should ban all small cages and stop making them


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

thats not even suitable for budgies 


oh great, now i get to redo your siggy lol

**** have a good home now


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

Dally i was gonna say same thing my grandma had a parakeet in a cage like that and it only lived a year and she wondered why and i can see why! Budgies love to fly


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Looking at that pic again reminds me of alice in wonderland, where alice grows and sticking out of the house lol


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

LOL Yea It Does


----------



## Eileen (Mar 11, 2011)

Maybe we should just refer to them as rat cages then.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Well I'm glad he'll be going to a better home and getting the treatment he deserves!


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

And Spoiled I Get Him Friday And Maybe Get Him Checked At Vet Too As Paco Is Going!


----------



## brittbritt (Oct 25, 2008)

The pictures are not showing up for me but I can't wait to see some when she makes it to your home. How exciting this tiel will have a great retirment home to live in.


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

Ok 3 Days Till I Get Arnie! I am picking him up friday after Paco's Dr's Apt


----------



## Sar (Sep 22, 2010)

Good for you for taking on an older tiel and giving it a good life for its' last few years.
I couldn't bear to give up a bird I'd had for that long.


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

I know i plan to keep him as Comfy as possible and he will not be a breeder but may have him live with graystar has she is my nonbreeder and she wouldn't be lonely and he may enjoy being with her


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

AW so he gets a girlfriend in his old age too? That's so sweet!


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

Well I Can't Get Ahold Of The Lady So Not Sure If I Am Getting Arnie Or Not So We Will See!


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

*Heres Arnie*








Arnie Is The Bird On The Right A Pretty Lutino
I Still Don't Know Why She Is Giving Him Up Only Reason She Said Is He Is Attention Sucker And She Works 8 Hours A Day!


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

Well At Least arnie will be going to a good home, god knows what she's got in that third cage, if she's putting arnie in that cage even my rats would complain.


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

LOL Yea I Know And He Will Have A Bigger Cage But Soon A Mansion As I Am Updating Everybody's Cages Eventually When I Rob A Bank! LOL Kidding


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Why WOULDN'T you want an attention sucker? They're so much fun! Poor guy, glad you're getting him. How many more days now?


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

I am getting him tomorrow around 6pm!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Hey i cant wait for more pics


----------



## DollyGirl (Mar 6, 2011)

He is going to retire to a lap of luxury! Congrats!


----------

